# Problems with T3 medications?



## lisa4kids (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi,

I have had hypothyroidism (Hashi's) since 2001. I was on Levoxyl till my one doctor put me on generic about 4 years ago, and then I gradually got sicker and gained more weight. Not sure if there's a correlation, but I went from having a goiter to having a thyroid gland that isn't even 2 cm on each side. Crazy!!! I used to stay around 160-170 which wasn't my usual weight, but I am now over 200lbs and am having a terrible time trying to lose weight!

I went to a new endocrinologist a couple of months ago, and she said based on my labs, that I needed T3. I explained that I had a bad reaction to Armour about 6 years ago, so she put me on Cytomel. I was only taking 2.5 in the morning and 2.5 mid afternoon. Over the course of 7 weeks on the medication, I was depressed, lethargic, and I had terrible muscle aching. I could barely function. I thought it was because I was still under-medicated, but as it turns out, it HAD to have been the Cytomel. Just 3 days after discontinuing, I felt human again!

My endo decided that we could try adding 16.5 mg of Nature-Throid to the levothyroxine I was already taking and gradually decrease the levo while increasing the NT. I agreed, and tried it 4 days ago. within 30 minutes, I was having a panic attack, felt dizzy, my head felt "tight", my heart seemed to be beating at a normal rate but I was very aware of it in my chest, and my legs and arms were twitching! I also felt like I could not catch my breath. I tried to stay calm and after about 30 minutes trying to do some relaxation techniques, I finally fell to sleep and slept for a whopping FOUR hours. I felt very strange for another 2 hours after that, but then I was able to go on with my day.

I told this to the doctor, and she wants me to try it again tomorrow. To be honest, I don't want to take it ever again. I don't think my body can handle T3. I have suspected some adrenal issues (lots of stress in my life) and asked for cortisol testing, but she wouldn't do it for me.

If you were me, would you just not try the Nature Throid again (because now I'm extremely fearful of it) and just ask for an increase in the levothyroxine which was an option that was discussed? I feel like the Cytomel stole 2 months of my life and the NT stole a full day last week, and I am really just not willing to do that to myself or my family anymore. I've started going to the gym this past week and have been feeling pretty good overall, but there are a few signs telling me I need a slight increase in medication. (I currently take 62.5 mcg's of levo and was going to ask to go to 75.)

I think I already know what I should do, but I felt like I needed some advice. Also, has anyone here had adverse reactions to either T3 med?

Incidentally, my labs 4 weeks into taking the Cytomel were:
TSH 2.45
Free T3 3.0 Range 2.3-4.2
Free T4 1.3 Range .8-1.8
I'm sure the T3 has gone down some since then... it was 2.6 in July, but I didn't feel that bad then, just sort of "apathetic" some days.

Any advice, would be appreciated!

(sorry this turned blue... no idea why it did that!!!)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Incidentally, my labs 4 weeks into taking the Cytomel were:
> TSH 2.45
> Free T3 3.0 Range 2.3-4.2
> Free T4 1.3 Range .8-1.8


3/4 of range for both FT-4 and FT-3 is the goal for optimal labs.

With these labs, you were still under medicated on Cytomel.

Your FT-4 was perfect.

Muscle aches and pains are usually from being under medicated.

You need to ask for the labs you had prior to starting Cytomel.

As far as why you were having pains wile taking it - ?? who knows?'

T-3 medications can take quite awhile for some to adjust on - if did for me. I started on 5mcg and eventually worked up to 12.5 mcg but it literally took a few years.

If you were undermedicated for a long period of time - this may have been the cause of your body adjusting.

Once my FT-3 is in range (3/4) I can lose weight, if it is not then I am completely stuck, no matter what my diet is.

I would suggest trying Cytomel again and see how it goes - your FT-3 is low and needs to be higher.

I'm curious - how much sugar and carbs do you consume? Those 2 food items were the number 1 reason for my not being able to lose an ounce. Once I reduced my sugar intake and eliminated all white carbs the weight began to fall off.

I had alot of anxiety while adjusting to Cytomel and now I don;t have any, unless I get over medicated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

One problem I immediately see is that Naturethroid should not be taken in addition to Levothyroxine (or Synthroid.) Cytomel is okay but your dessicated thyroid meds are usually the perfect 4 to 1 ratio. Not to be tampered with exogenous T4 (or T3 for that matter.)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## lisa4kids (Sep 7, 2008)

Before starting Cytomel, although somewhat tired... I felt mostly fine. My biggest complaint was the inability to lose weight (and yes, I was low carb and I'm gluten free). I have four kids and I was on the go and managing "okay". While taking the Cytomel, I was weepy, depressed, grouchy, my periods came early and were the worst I've EVER had, and the muscle/joint pain was so much so, that I just didn't feel I could do anything I normally did. Even a simple shopping trip wore me out and I was canceling plans left and right because I literally felt disabled. After stopping the Cytomel, I feel pretty much normal again. If I was undermedicated then, I would be even MORE undermedicated now which you would think would make me feel worse.

I've been told that a lot of people cannot tolerate T3 meds... I've also read that if you are having adrenal issues, T3 will make you feel like death. I have asked 3 times for my doctor to run saliva testing and she won't. She insists my symptoms aren't consistent with adrenal fatigue, and didn't have an answer when I asked if it could be from over producing cortisol due to a very stressful life.

I understand the 4 to 1 ratio, however I was given the lowest possible dose of NT to "try". If she had given me the equivalent dose of NT to the levo I am taking now, I'd probably be half dead.

I decided to not take the Nature Throid anymore and just ask for an increase in the Levo. There is absolutely no way I want to subject myself to the misery that the Cytomel caused me, much less what happened when I only took 1/8 grain of Nature Throid. Awful.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

If you do well on T4 only; that is fine.........................even better than fine. After all, the goal is to feel well!

Hugs,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Right on about the simple carbs and sugar. We have neither in our home. Not allow; no way!

Hugs,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I just re-read your post. And I do believe that your current dose of Levothyroxine is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay low for your current weight. This should also be a very strong consideration. How that works is once the patient loses weight; it is common to have to lower the med a little bit.

And good for you for going to the gym. That is totally awesome.


----------

